# Simple Garter Stitch Jacket



## DesignHapp (Mar 26, 2013)

An other KP asked if I could help with a very simple jacket this is what I came up with

Simple Garter Stitch Jacket

Size 11 needles or size required to obtain gauge
Knitting worsted weight Yarn held double or bulky weight
Gauge in garter Stitch 12 stitches equals 4 inches
Jacket allows for a 4-inch ease
Directions are for Small with Med, Lg, and X lg. in ( )

Cast on 118 (130, 142, 154)
Row 1: knit 9, purl 2, place marker, knit 96 (108, 120, 132) place marker, purl 2 knit 9
Row2: knit
Repeat rows 1and2 for 1 inch
Buttonhole: Knit 3, bind off3, work in pattern to end
Work across row in pattern to bound off stitches cast on 3 sts knit to end
Work even placing buttonholes every
4 inches
When piece reaches desired length to underarm divide for fronts and back
1st front: work across 32 (35, 38, 41) sts. Place on holder
Back: work across 54 (60, 66, 72) for back
Place remaining sts on holder for 2nd. Front
Work even on back until opening measures 10 (11, 12, 13) inches bind off
Work fronts in pattern to match back. Stop making buttonholes after 4th buttonhole
Sleeves
Cast On: 40 (46, 52, 58) Work on garter st increasing 1 St. each side every inch until 60(66, 71, 78) sts. Work to desired length to underarm Bind off
Finishing: Starting at armhole edge seam shoulder leaving a 3 ½ inch opening for neck
Sew sleeve seam, place sleeve in armhole opening and seam
Turn back the neck edge for collar, sew on buttons


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Do you have a picture to go with this?


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Have you actually made this? 
Nice of you to take the time to write the pattern!


----------



## DesignHapp (Mar 26, 2013)

Will try to get a picture in the next few days


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

We need a picture to associate these instructions with.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

A picture would be nice


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. I grew up in Bridgeport. Newtown is beautiful.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern. I hope you can show a picture.


----------



## South Texas Linda (May 9, 2016)

Thanks so much for your generosity!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

This sounds like a good one - thank you for taking the time to write it up and for sharing it. I also will look forward to having a picture to go with it as it seems like something I would really like to do for myself and for gifts.


----------



## Sara Mae (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank You


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Looking forward to pic


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Looking forward to picture.


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Will look out for picture


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

How much yarn do you need?


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Where is the picture?


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, and can't wait to see a picture of it.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing the picture.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Posting a photo?


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello. So nice of you to take the time to write out this pattern. It looks simple but, would really like to see a picture!!


----------



## myj697 (Mar 19, 2016)

I started the jacket today. I can't wait to see the picture. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## drw0623 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sounds nice! Eagerly await a picture.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for writing the directions, can't wait to see the picture.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds interesting. Would really like a picture.


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Sounds good. Thanks for pattern.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW, lots of response, and still no picture.


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

Is this a child's sweater?? Looking forward to photos!!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, a pic would be great


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I can't wait to see it.


----------



## soso (Jun 16, 2014)

I want to see picture


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

A picture would be great, thanks for sharing


----------

